# Working with one of the best blues producers ever ...



## quiqueguitar (Dec 27, 2010)

[FONT=&amp]Hi everyone!

The name *[FONT=&amp]Mike Vernon[/FONT]* might be familiar for some of you. His curriculum is unbelievable:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Vernon_(record_producer)

[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]
I've just had the honour of having him as producer of my new band's first EP. If you want to take a look or download our songs for free, click here:

*http://qandthemoonstones.com/en/*[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]

And here's a video of one of the songs Mr Vernon and myself wrote together:

[video=youtube;QPwPF3cwjUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPwPF3cwjUI[/video][/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]
All opinions are welcome. Thanks for watching, folks. All the best![/FONT]


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I started out thinking "that's different, not sure if I like it" but as the song moved along, I was wanting to hear more. By the end of the song, I really liked everything about the song and the video. Instruments sounded great and I really loved the clarity of the singer's voice. I can see why you think of Mike Vernon as "One of the Best Blue's Producer's Ever" but you have to give some credit to the musicians and the singer. They really did help make the song and the video. Well done.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You had me hooked from the get go, awesome.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Loved every second of it right from the git-go. Kudos all around for a fine song well done in an entertaining video.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

totally enjoyed it, beautiful girl with a great voice, great lyrics, great guitar playing, beautiful photography. one of the best music videos I have seen in years!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Quique, where n Spain are you from? I lived in the north for 8 years and toured for 4 of them all throughout the north.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would listen to more music from you......................because I quite liked that.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, that was thoroughly enjoyable!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well done! Good music.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice! 

Two things, based on the song and the video....

1. I would buy your album

2. I would pay to see and hear you play live


Well done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

Loved the setting too. especially at the end.


----------



## quiqueguitar (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone. Thanks so much for your kind replies!



Steadfastly said:


> I would listen to more music from you......................because I quite liked that.


 Gracias, *Steadfastly*.



Scotty said:


> Wow, that was thoroughly enjoyable!!


 Muchas gracias, *Scotty*.



Chito said:


> Well done! Good music.


*Chito, *thanks.



Cartcanuck said:


> Nice!
> 
> Two things, based on the song and the video....
> 
> ...


Thanks *Cartcanuck*. You don't need to buy it. Please go here and download it for free --> http://qandthemoonstones.com/en/

- - - Updated - - -



davetcan said:


> You had me hooked from the get go, awesome.


 Cheers *davetcan*.



bluzfish said:


> Loved every second of it right from the git-go. Kudos all around for a fine song well done in an entertaining video.


 Alrite! Thanksss* bluzfish*



rhh7 said:


> totally enjoyed it, beautiful girl with a great voice, great lyrics, great guitar playing, beautiful photography. one of the best music videos I have seen in years!


 Thanks man. I'll tell Vicky (our singer) what you just said about her :congratulatory: Take care!



sambonee said:


> Quique, where n Spain are you from? I lived in the north for 8 years and toured for 4 of them all throughout the north.


 Hi *sambonee*. I live in the mountains an hour away from Seville. If you know the Spanish blues scene, I virtually know everyone in the circuit. Where did you live? Who did you play with? Abrazos.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> Loved the setting too. especially at the end.


Thanks *laristotle*. Yes, the countryside is quite beautiful where I live!



Guitar101 said:


> I started out thinking "that's different, not sure if I like it" but as the song moved along, I was wanting to hear more. By the end of the song, I really liked everything about the song and the video. Instruments sounded great and I really loved the clarity of the singer's voice. I can see why you think of Mike Vernon as "One of the Best Blue's Producer's Ever" but you have to give some credit to the musicians and the singer. They really did help make the song and the video. Well done.


Hey *Guitar101*, your comment was really flattering! Muchas gracias:applouse:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> beautiful girl with a great voice


LOL, I was going to say exactly that but not sure if she'd be offended in some way


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not to be critical... but I am guessing that English is not her first language..... that is the ONLY thing I struggle with ( I am trying to guess what )
Going back in for a third listen....



davetcan said:


> LOL, I was going to say exactly that but not sure if she'd be offended in some way


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Very tasty!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Not to be critical... but I am guessing that English is not her first language..... that is the ONLY thing I struggle with ( I am trying to guess what )
> Going back in for a third listen....


I find the accent very charming.
and incredibly tasty playing. I enjoyed that a great deal.. 

thanks for the link and welcome to the forum quique


holy smokes, what a resume on Mike Vernon
I think when most people in Canada hear that name, they think of this guy


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Not to be critical... but I am guessing that English is not her first language..... that is the ONLY thing I struggle with ( I am trying to guess what )
> Going back in for a third listen....


??? I thought her accent really added to the song. The more I watch this video, the more I love it. 10+


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

quiqueguitar said:


> Thanks *Cartcanuck*. You don't need to buy it. Please go here and download it for free --> http://qandthemoonstones.com/en/


Muchas gracias right back at ya! I'm grooving to your tunes right now. I've sent the link to your website to half a dozen people in the last half hour.


----------

